# Bristol Vs Bath



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

Bristol - ugly smelly shit pit with a couple of decent clubs
Bath - Beautiful city with no decent nightlife whatsoever

YOU decide!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh No! 

Our Bristol Empire is crumbling before we've even consolidated it


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, I don't know.

You put up such good arguments for both. 

It may well take an afternoon of discussion and contemplation for me to decide...


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

i'VE NEVER BEEN TO bRIZZLE  On purpose.


^^^ capslock


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

Heh.  Bath is in the lead.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 12, 2006)

Bristol has Pieminister  
But Bath has a man dressed as Mr Darcy standing with Jane outside the Jane Austin museum sometimes, with sideboards and dashingness


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Jane has sideboards?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Bristol has Pieminister
> But Bath has a man dressed as Mr Darcy standing outside the Jane Austin museum with 'Jane' sometimes with sideboards and dashingness


Bath has the raven: pieminster pies + ace beer.  Well better


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

bristol, because it 'keepz it real'


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Bristol has affordable housing.

Well, some.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> i'VE NEVER BEEN TO bRIZZLE  On porpoise.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2006)

bath has schwartz brothers

bristol has mcdonalds and burger king or something, maybe a wimpey


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Bristol has affordable housing.
> 
> Well, some.


True...

but bath has it's own internal republic, walcot.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 12, 2006)

brixton


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> bristol has mcdonalds



That's low.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

ashton court


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 12, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> bath has schwartz brothers
> 
> bristol has mcdonalds and burger king or something, maybe a wimpey


Schwarz Brothers rule-specially the Chickless special  Veggie burger, veggie bacon, cheese, pineapple, sweet n sour sauce, low calorie mayo


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> ashton court


Walcot nation day No hills


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> ashton court


Walcot nation day No hills  But no orange spacehoppers


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

Extra added people in naked suits


----------



## Isambard (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> ashton court



IS IN NORTH SOMERSET !!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

no, it's in the greater bristol empire


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> the greater bristol empire



"incl. Wales". tm.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

Ive always wondered is it Bath or Bath ? 


hmmmmm


----------



## JTG (Apr 12, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> IS IN NORTH SOMERSET !!!



It may well be but it's owned by the City & County of Bristol


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ive always wondered is it Bath or Bath ?
> 
> 
> hmmmmm




they're a right shower, however you say it


----------



## Isambard (Apr 13, 2006)

But sometimes silence is golden!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2006)

Bath is wonderfullllllllllllllllllllll, pretty place. FAB shops.   


(never been to Bristol)


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 14, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Bath is wonderfullllllllllllllllllllll, pretty place. FAB shops.
> 
> 
> (never been to Bristol)


I have just had a fab time at Moles IN BATH tonight


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 14, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I have just had a fab time at Moles IN BATH tonight



eh?

you found _moles_ in your _bath_ tonight?!

i'd have a word with your landlord, think he should get the plumbers in to have a look at your taps...


----------

